# Stromberg's



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I was surfing the net for supplies and I keep coming back to this Stromberg's Chick& Game Birds supply house. They have racing homers for sale very reasonable and wanted to know if anyone has order pigeons from them or knows someone that has. If so what was the quality of the birds ?


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

There are many breeders you can get quality birds from that you shouldn't have to go there. Not to say theirs isn't from good stock, but, they are a hatchery.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> I was surfing the net for supplies and I keep coming back to this Stromberg's Chick& Game Birds supply house. They have racing homers for sale very reasonable and wanted to know if anyone has order pigeons from them or knows someone that has. If so what was the quality of the birds ?


Eric, go to this site. You will find every link you will need for racing pigeons and more. Pigeon Shoppers Mall.
Kurps


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

Most any flyer will give young birds to start 
Find a club and ask
THere are many old timers who are only too glad to help a new hobbiest with free birds.
All you have to do is ask


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Eric, it seems that the responses have missed the point. Of course there are free birds available, and some that are received as a gift turn out better than those that are purchased. That said, I don't believe that Strombergs is a hatchery. They are a middle merchant acting as a retailer of birds of many types that are produced by others? I have seen their catalog of birds and was curious myself about some of these birds listed at very reasonable price with respect to what others are selling seemingly similar birds for. If you inquire as to their source I don't believe they are going to be willing to provide that.
I SPECULATE that I would go to one of the well known middlemen such as Beiche, Easley & others to be more confident in what I was actually getting? In my opinion you are in an unusually unique location with a source of reasonably priced quality birds just a short distance down the road from you?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ejb3810 said:


> Eric, it seems that the responses have missed the point. Of course there are free birds available, and some that are received as a gift turn out better than those that are purchased. That said, I don't believe that Strombergs is a hatchery. They are a middle merchant acting as a retailer of birds of many types that are produced by others? I have seen their catalog of birds and was curious myself about some of these birds listed at very reasonable price with respect to what others are selling seemingly similar birds for. If you inquire as to their source I don't believe they are going to be willing to provide that.
> I SPECULATE that I would go to one of the well known middlemen such as Beiche, Easley & others to be more confident in what I was actually getting? In my opinion you are in an unusually unique location with a source of reasonably priced quality birds just a short distance down the road from you?


Yes ejb , I hear you , Strombergs is the middle man with the HVR's they have listed and I even talked to the lady there at one point . She told me those birds come from a breeder that does race and only keeps winners to breed from . The breeder is down south some were so I couldn't get them right now anyway , too cold here now. They will not tell you who the breeder is but I am still curious as to where these birds come from for the price and what the pedigree will reveal with the band numbers etc. I have a few mixed blood HVR's and am very happy with there performances and want to build on this line but don't want to wait years to do it. I am fully aware that if you get 1 good baby in 4 born your doing good so I wanted to add a few more HVR's to increase my chances of building my flock. I have talked to Rick already and have a price from him but try to get him on the phone is another thing. Rick , Ron H , Les , myself and a few other guys are buying feed from Wheatland this year and it will be shipped to Ron's so I will be helping him get Ricks feed, 100 bags hauled up to rick's and he borrowed all my training baskets to get bird hauled down to Oklahoma a while back so I guess I can wait till then to talk to him again . with all that said I was hoping to get an answer to my original question. If not I still am thinking about buy a few from Strombergs just to see what I get for the $75.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought I did answer part of your question. I advised you to go to a website where you could find Racing Pigeons and almost anything else you wanted. I haven't purchased pigeons from Stromberg's but rule of thumb tells me not to purchase Racing Pigeons from someone who doesn't fly own Racing Pigeons.
Kurps


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

M Kurps said:


> I thought I did answer part of your question. I advised you to go to a website where you could find Racing Pigeons and almost anything else you wanted. I haven't purchased pigeons from Stromberg's but rule of thumb tells me not to purchase Racing Pigeons from someone who doesn't fly own Racing Pigeons.
> Kurps


I hear you man. I'm not a big fan of auctions. I did buy a bird this year at a combine auction but that was a first for me, and I ended up paying an extra $20 for the bird just because the guy that placed the bird in the auction bid me up once. 
The birds at Strombergs are supposedly out of top race birds. I realize that buying anything is a gamble that's why I asked the question here , figuring that someone would have heard of or bought something there at some time.
I can't believe that they would stay in the pigeon business if they are ripping people off. 
Like ejb said I do live very close to a big time pigeon breeder where I can get just about any big name I could want, and already have an agreement with him for a breeding hen. I just don't want to put my faith in just 4 babies for the whole young bird season. Even though these will just be additions to my loft not a new beginning.
I personally would rather get more birds for less money than pay big dollars for one bird. For example I talked with one of the Jones boys last month and he was very nice but the average price of one of their birds was around $750. Way more than I can afford. Stromburgs price is $75 plus shipping so I could get in theory get 10 birds for the same price . I think my odds of getting 1 good one out of a bunch of birds is greater than buying 1 bird and hoping its good. I could be wrong but a quote able quote I heard recently was " pay as much for a pigeons as you can afford , then try to loose them , you will soon know which ones are good" and I would rather loose babies and a $75 bird than babies from a $750 bird that could turn out to be worthless its self. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

Just remember all birds look well as advertized. Get 4-8 year old breeders. They have done a lot of sorting for you in those years and were kept for a reason.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

ozarkbill said:


> Just remember all birds look well as advertized. Get 4-8 year old breeders. They have done a lot of sorting for you in those years and were kept for a reason.


I have to disagree with this statement, no one is going to knowingly sell you breeders that are proven to breed winners...if they are 4-8 years old and are for sale, it's because they didn't breed anything good for them. I think you have to get youngsters from someone that has good pigeons that are always at the top of the race sheet. Guys that go for pedigree's and famous bloodlines usually get ripped off. JMO


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Eric, if it is HVR blood you are interested in, you might send an email to Tom Barnhart. I believe he has incorporated a fair amount of HVR in his breeding program over the years. He is an active flyer and I have purchased birds from him in the past and been very pleased with them. And his prices are reasonable for good quality birds. http://www.barnhartlofts.com/

Jim


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I recall awhile back you were looking for Fabrys or Bekaerts, did you not find success with those birds? Or were you unable to locate any you liked?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I did find a pair of Bekaerts and I got one decent baby out of them so I kept them and but split them up to try on some other good breeders I have to really test them. The only thing the guy that sold them to me chimped out and never sent me any papers about them, so I don't really know if what I got was what I paid for after he quit answering his phone when I would buy another pair from him. 

I do have other Hens that are in part Bekeart and one other hen part Fabry . The birds I look for now are for future breeding plans I have. I always try to have some rock solid breeding pairs (which I have a few)and then I have experimental pairs each year for fun, and hope to hit on something great. Still always looking to get my first 500 mile win. 

The HVR / Deveriendt cock I got at the auction is with a TOPO/ICON hen I got from Rick Nanez . Could be great or crap only time will tell . That's why I was looking for more HVR's to build on the blood . I have a HVR Hen lined up from Rick but we haven't closed the deal yet.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Tell you a story...a couple years ago I was at a feed store. Saw some AU banded pigeons in a flight pen for sale (this place also sells birds and poultry). Price was $10 each. The bands were personal AU bands. The store owner told me he got them for $5 each and $3 each if he bought a higher number for a volumn discount. I bought two nice looking hens to use as pumpers as that year I was low on hens. Weeks later I saw the same AU banded birds on ipigeon auction for a starting bid of $100 each. Some were bid up close to $200. These were not the same birds from the feed store but the same personal AU bands as the feed store birds. 

When I got the birds from the feed store home I traced the bands to a breeder in LA. The guy selling the birds on auction was not that guy and is a reseller and pigeon merchant from what I can gather from his years of selling on the net. I'm sure he got them for $5 each as did the feed store owner. Only that the feed store owner was honest. 

Strombergs, if they are a middleman or reseller, they are paying very little for those birds. The $75 price tag would have been marked up from maybe $10 that they bought it for. It is a big discount compared to say $500, but, you are probably getting lesser quality birds or birds who are grandchild of so and so. You can get the same “grandchild“ of a famous bird for $50 or less if you want to.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Xueoo said:


> Tell you a story...a couple years ago I was at a feed store. Saw some AU banded pigeons in a flight pen for sale (this place also sells birds and poultry). Price was $10 each. The bands were personal AU bands. The store owner told me he got them for $5 each and $3 each if he bought a higher number for a volumn discount. I bought two nice looking hens to use as pumpers as that year I was low on hens. Weeks later I saw the same AU banded birds on ipigeon auction for a starting bid of $100 each. Some were bid up close to $200. These were not the same birds from the feed store but the same personal AU bands as the feed store birds.
> 
> When I got the birds from the feed store home I traced the bands to a breeder in LA. The guy selling the birds on auction was not that guy and is a reseller and pigeon merchant from what I can gather from his years of selling on the net. I'm sure he got them for $5 each as did the feed store owner. Only that the feed store owner was honest.
> 
> Strombergs, if they are a middleman or reseller, they are paying very little for those birds. The $75 price tag would have been marked up from maybe $10 that they bought it for. It is a big discount compared to say $500, but, you are probably getting lesser quality birds or birds who are grandchild of so and so. You can get the same “grandchild“ of a famous bird for $50 or less if you want to.


Thanks for the story. So where do you get these $50 grandchildren from famous birds for less than $50?
If I knew DR Hans Peter Brockamps phone number he claims that he knows fancier that win with no name birds that would be happy to give some away if people would just ask for them. 

I still might be the only stupid guy that will try these birds and if I do I will report the results to everyone here. 
Strombergs list for Pedigreed pigeons is as followed:
De Rauw Sablon for $212.50
Alfons Klaas for $212.
Gaby Vandenabeele " Den Wittenbuik" family for $50.
Aardens for $77.50
Van Riels for $75.
VanLoons for $75. 
Bardeaux for $75.
VanDe Pasch for $112.
Verkerk for $75.
C&G Koopman "Kannibal& Kleine Dirk family" 3rd generation for $112.50

I realize that this could be a scam for sorts but we here in America have bought into the Ganus mentality that unless you pay top dollars for some things , like pigeons, your not getting the best. Mike knows how to sell pigeons and is a master at marketing. Heck even I like to look at his fancy pedigree card he has , but I sent just as many birds bred out of Ganus birds down the road for being no good as the no name birds I 've had. In the other thread he is now selling birds from the first and second place South Africa birds. Who's going to be the first Idiot to try his new babies out. I see the price is up to $4000 already. I guess if I had more money than I needed I would try some too. 
I guess I just might be the first Idiot to try out these Stromberg bargain basement pigeons and if they are crappy I'll share with you all my experience to prevent you all from making the same mistake I've might be making.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

When I went to there page and read on the birds and PRICES. It looked to me that the listed birds was coming from A seperate loft. So perhaps strombergs is getting a percent of the sale price. Now Auctions you can pay the same or less and more. pigeonauctions.com has some decent listed birds. But allways remember Its better to by from the source. HVRs have been around many years. There are plenty of other lines that express there self just as well. It is you and your birds on how you compete


----------

